# Perfetti sconosciuti



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2016)

Tutti quelli che hanno scritto in questo forum dovrebbero vederlo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2016)

Appena riesco af  andare a vederlo commento!

Cercando qualcosa che potesse aiutare l'amica di cui dicevo sono capitata su un blog che parlava di personalità manipolatorie.
Ma quello che è in tema, forse, è la sensazione di potere che dà il mentire.
Infatti le bugie, anche del tutto gratuite, sono tipiche dei bambini che appunto non hanno potere e sono sempre sotto controllo.
È in tema?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appena riesco af  andare a vederlo commento!
> 
> Cercando qualcosa che potesse aiutare l'amica di cui dicevo sono capitata su un blog che parlava di personalità manipolatorie.
> Ma quello che è in tema, forse, è la sensazione di potere che dà il mentire.
> ...


Rispetto al film? Un po si ma posso dire che é tutto tranne quello che emerge dal trailer del film


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Febbraio 2016)

Vado a vederlo domani e ti dirò 

Mi ha già parecchio intrigato il trailer (ricordi che chiedevo il titolo del film?), ma perchè dici che le aspettative vengono disilluse? Anticipa qualcosa, dai


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vado a vederlo domani e ti dirò
> 
> Mi ha già parecchio intrigato il trailer (ricordi che chiedevo il titolo del film?), ma perchè dici che le aspettative vengono disilluse? Anticipa qualcosa, dai


Non potrei anticipare nulla senza togliere la sorpresa del film
Mi ero convinta di conoscere la trama e invece stupisce. 
Va Be diciamo che si traditi un po potrebbe fare incazzare


----------



## oro.blu (13 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutti quelli che hanno scritto in questo forum dovrebbero vederlo.



fino a 4 mesi fa non ci sarebbero stati problemi....ora non lo so....Ma probabilmente neppure oggi...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutti quelli che hanno scritto in questo forum dovrebbero vederlo.


Eh se riesco lo voglio andare a vedere


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rispetto al film? Un po si ma posso dire che é tutto tranne quello che emerge dal trailer del film


Davvero?! quindi mi devo aspettare qualcosa di diverso dalla solita situazione della solita situazione celata che emerge? devo dire che il trailer mi ha molto incuriosita


----------



## banshee (13 Febbraio 2016)

L'ho visto ieri anche io...
Non vedetelo  io non lo rivedrei.. Nel senso, bel film ma...vabbè sennò spoilero :carneval: quando l'avete visto commento..!
Edit, per chi l'ha visto: mi ha colpita la questione Beppe, ecco...e Cosimo ovviamente.


----------



## Divì (13 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> L'ho visto ieri anche io...
> Non vedetelo  io non lo rivedrei.. Nel senso, bel film ma...vabbè sennò spoilero :carneval: quando l'avete visto commento..!
> Edit, per chi l'ha visto: mi ha colpita la questione Beppe, ecco...e Cosimo ovviamente.



E vabbè ma non si fa così! :incazzato:


----------



## banshee (13 Febbraio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> E vabbè ma non si fa così! :incazzato:


Dai vedetelo così poi ne parliamo  sono curiosa di vedere se anche altri avranno le mie stesse sensazioni!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> L'ho visto ieri anche io...
> Non vedetelo  io non lo rivedrei.. Nel senso, bel film ma...vabbè sennò spoilero :carneval: quando l'avete visto commento..!
> Edit, per chi l'ha visto: mi ha colpita la questione Beppe, ecco...e Cosimo ovviamente.


Mi sa che la pensiamo uguale e capisco il non vedetelo  
Ma andrebbe visto ahah


----------



## banshee (13 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che la pensiamo uguale e capisco il non vedetelo


Eh si ci siamo capite  aspettiamo che lo vedano le altre poi commentiamo :carneval: che ce ne sta da dire.....!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che la pensiamo uguale e capisco il non vedetelo
> Ma andrebbe visto ahah





banshee ha detto:


> Eh si ci siamo capite  aspettiamo che lo vedano le altre poi commentiamo :carneval: che ce ne sta da dire.....!


Siete delle ottime motivatrici... Domani pomeriggio mi tocca andare a vederlo


----------



## Horny (13 Febbraio 2016)

magari vado al cinema da sola.
mi sono incuriosita.
non vado mai al cinema, solo film da bambini negli ultimi 10 anni.


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Febbraio 2016)

Visto ieri sera. Piacevole e divertente: il tempo è passato in un soffio.

Non mi ha sorpresa piu' di tanto: il trailer e il titolo creano delle buone premesse che nello svolgimento della storia, ovviamente, si dipanano anche in maniera imprevedibile. Uno spaccato parecchio realistico di persone e situazioni nelle quali ci si puo' facilmente riconoscere, anche passando da un personaggio all'altro.


Da tradita non mi ha affatto sconvolta ne' riattizzato sensazioni negative: i dialoghi e le emozioni e le situazioni proposti dal film non sono nulla che gia' non abbia analizzato o visto o vissuto. Non mi ha lasciato addosso nessun alone negativo. Anche a mio marito non e' dispiaciuto; l'abbiamo poco commentato a dire la verita', ci siamo guardati o stretti la mano in alcuni passaggi consapevoli di stare facendo lo stesso pensiero.


Quando sara' possibile commentero' in maniera piu' dettagliata.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Visto ieri sera. Piacevole e divertente: il tempo è passato in un soffio.
> 
> Non mi ha sorpresa piu' di tanto: il trailer e il titolo creano delle buone premesse che nello svolgimento della storia, ovviamente, si dipanano anche in maniera imprevedibile. Uno spaccato parecchio realistico di persone e situazioni nelle quali ci si puo' facilmente riconoscere, anche passando da un personaggio all'altro.
> 
> ...


Aspetto anche io a commentare il tuo post. 
Accidenti muovetevi a vederlo che così possiamo parlarne apertamente


----------



## angela (14 Febbraio 2016)

Vado domani sera. Ne riparliamo. Sono molto curiosa [emoji12]


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Aspetto anche io a commentare il tuo post.
> Accidenti muovetevi a vederlo che così possiamo parlarne apertamente


tornata ora, ne riparliamo  non Spoilero nulla


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2016)

Tornando al film , senza spoilerare, oggi ascoltando radio DJ sentivo che qualcuno lo ha valutato provocatoriamente spaventoso, perché mette bene in evidenza quanto sia illusoria la conoscenza vera dell'altro, appunto perfetti sconosciuti.
io l'ho trovato estremamente realistico e non mi ha stupito nulla. 
Detto questo attendo che se ne possa parlare più compiutamente


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tornando al film , senza spoilerare, oggi ascoltando radio DJ sentivo che qualcuno lo ha valutato provocatoriamente spaventoso, perché mette bene in evidenza quanto sia illusoria la conoscenza vera dell'altro, appunto perfetti sconosciuti.
> io l'ho trovato estremamente realistico e non mi ha stupito nulla.
> Detto questo attendo che se ne possa parlare più compiutamente


madonna peggio di un film giallo


----------



## banshee (16 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tornando al film , senza spoilerare, oggi ascoltando radio DJ sentivo che qualcuno lo ha valutato provocatoriamente spaventoso, perché mette bene in evidenza quanto sia illusoria la conoscenza vera dell'altro, appunto perfetti sconosciuti.
> io l'ho trovato estremamente realistico e non mi ha stupito nulla.
> Detto questo attendo che se ne possa parlare più compiutamente


l'ho trovato molto realistico anche io.. mi ha intristita molto la storia di Beppe, per motivi che puoi immaginare di vita vissuta 

quando si può, parliamo apertamente


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> l'ho trovato molto realistico anche io.. mi ha intristita molto la storia di Beppe, per motivi che puoi immaginare di vita vissuta
> 
> quando si può, parliamo apertamente


Ok :up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> madonna peggio di un film giallo


No, meglio di un film giallo!  lo andrai a vedere ?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> l'ho trovato molto realistico anche io.. mi ha intristita molto la storia di Beppe, per motivi che puoi immaginare di vita vissuta
> 
> quando si può, parliamo apertamente


Tristemente realistico



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, *meglio di un film giallo! * lo andrai a vedere ?


anche secondo me


----------



## angela (16 Febbraio 2016)

Visto. Realistico e tutta vita vissuta ...purtroppo [emoji17]


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2016)

le tematiche toccate dal film sono varie e tutte degne di approfondimento


----------



## angela (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ma chi è che da il via alla libera discussione? [emoji12]


----------



## Tessa (16 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Visto ieri sera. Piacevole e divertente: il tempo è passato in un soffio.
> 
> Non mi ha sorpresa piu' di tanto: il trailer e il titolo creano delle buone premesse che nello svolgimento della storia, ovviamente, si dipanano anche in maniera imprevedibile. Uno spaccato parecchio realistico di persone e situazioni nelle quali ci si puo' facilmente riconoscere, anche passando da un personaggio all'altro.
> 
> ...


Ma a vederlo in coppia non ci si fa un po' male?
Ne ho sentito parlare da mio marito come se fosse cosa tanto distante da noi. I misteri della mente....e della rimozione. 
Quasi quasi ci andiamo insieme, che si rinfresci la memoria.....


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2016)

pensavo parlaste di The Hateful Eight... otto odiosi perfetti sconosciuti


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, meglio di un film giallo!  lo andrai a vedere ?


è un genere di film per il quale (a mio parere) non serve la sala.lo aspetterò in tv
spoilerate tranquillamente


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> pensavo parlaste di The Hateful Eight... otto odiosi perfetti sconosciuti


Credo che a livello di critica, un riferimento sia stato fatto


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo che a livello di critica, un riferimento sia stato fatto


ma veramente? Non ho visto perfetti sconosciuti, ma il titolo mi ha fatto subito pensare al film di Tarantino


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma veramente? Non ho visto perfetti sconosciuti, ma il titolo mi ha fatto subito pensare al film di Tarantino


Merita, se puoi vallo a vedere


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Merita, se puoi vallo a vedere


ok:up:


----------



## brenin (16 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma veramente? Non ho visto perfetti sconosciuti, ma il titolo mi ha fatto subito pensare al film di Tarantino


Lo aspetto in streaming.... Tarantino....


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Lo aspetto in streaming.... Tarantino....


non impazzisco per tarantino.....ma siamo su piani nettamente differenti rispetto ad una commedia godibile.


----------



## brenin (16 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non impazzisco per tarantino.....ma siamo su piani nettamente differenti rispetto ad una commedia godibile.


Verissimo,assolutamente imparagonabile. Come commedie godibili ci metto La cena dei cretini,oppure 8 donne e un mistero.... godibili ma che fanno riflettere.


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo,assolutamente imparagonabile. Come commedie godibili ci metto La cena dei cretini,oppure 8 donne e un mistero.... godibili ma che fanno riflettere.


parenti serpenti di monicelli


----------



## brenin (16 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> parenti serpenti di monicelli


Stupendo... l'ho appena rivisto.... comico,drammatico,sconvolgente.... come mi piacciono tanti film di Scola....


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Febbraio 2016)

*'I perfetti sconosciuti'*

La mia compagna, insieme con alcuni amici, ha deciso di andare a vedere stasera 'I perfetti sconosciuti', film del quale riporto la trama qui sotto. Oggi ha pure detto 'poi lo so che litigheremo'. Ma come si fa, dico io...

"Ognuno di noi ha tre  vite: una pubblica, una privata e una segreta. Un tempo quella segreta  era ben protetta nell'archivio nella nostra memoria, oggi nelle nostre  sim. Cosa succederebbe se quella minuscola schedina si mettesse a  parlare? Perfetti sconosciuti è un film dove tutto è il contrario di tutto, dove  ognuno può raccontare la sua esperienza, può fissare dei confini tra  cose giuste e sbagliate, corrette e scorrette, disdicevoli o no,  parlando di vite segrete, di quello che non possiamo o non vogliamo  raccontare. Nel corso di una cena, che riunisce un gruppo di amici, la  padrona di casa Eva, ad un certo punto, si dice convinta che tante  coppie si lascerebbero se ogni rispettivo partner controllasse il  contenuto del cellulare dell'altro. Parte così una sorta di gioco per  cui tutti dovranno mettere il proprio telefono sul tavolo e accettare di  leggere sms/chat o ascoltare telefonate pubblicamente. Quello che  all'inizio sembra un passatempo innocente diventerà man mano un gioco al  massacro e si scoprirà che non sempre conosciamo le persone così bene  come pensiamo".


----------



## Tessa (19 Febbraio 2016)

Ciao Jim. 
Hanno gia' aperto un 3d sul film! Cerca nel forum!


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao Jim.
> Hanno gia' aperto un 3d sul film! Cerca nel forum!


Ooops !
Ho visto ora !
Vabbè, comunque considerando che la mia compagna l'ho sgmamata prima su facebook e poi su whatsapp, e considerato che nel film più o meno di quello credo si parli, avrei davvero preferito altro...non so perchè, ma è un film che mi sembra d'aver già visto...


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Stupendo... l'ho appena rivisto.... comico,drammatico,sconvolgente.... come mi piacciono tanti film di Scola....


'Brutti sporchi e cattivi' è imbattibile.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ooops !
> Ho visto ora !
> Vabbè, comunque considerando che la mia compagna l'ho sgmamata prima su facebook e poi su whatsapp, e considerato che nel film più o meno di quello credo si parli, avrei davvero preferito altro...non so perchè, ma è un film che mi sembra d'aver già visto...


Niente è come sembra 


ps: ancora una settimana e poi si spoilera


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niente è come sembra
> 
> 
> ps: ancora una settimana e poi si spoilera


Spero solo di non litigare, altrochè...


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niente è come sembra
> 
> 
> ps: ancora una settimana e poi si spoilera



Se spoilerare significa scrivere dando la possibilita' solo a chi lo desidera di aprire e leggere, si puo' fare ancbe adesso. Tra una settimana (chi l'ha deciso?) semmai se ne puo' parlare liberamente. Comunque per me non ha senso perdere l'onda e aspettare tanto.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

Oh dai! Raccontate!


----------



## angela (19 Febbraio 2016)

Anche la fine?!?!? Che è stata decisamente inaspettata...[emoji6]


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

A me va bene anche sapere chi è l'assassino.


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me va bene anche sapere chi è l'assassino.


L'assassino è l'unico incolpevole


----------



## angela (19 Febbraio 2016)

[emoji23] il morto e' sicuramente l'onesta' verso gli altri ma soprattutto verso se stessi ... alla fine meglio una vita nell'ombra che affrontare quello che non si vuole vedere ... un po' di amarezza me l'ha lasciata ...


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Febbraio 2016)

angela ha detto:


> [emoji23] il morto e' sicuramente l'onesta' verso gli altri ma soprattutto verso se stessi ... alla fine meglio una vita nell'ombra che affrontare quello che non si vuole vedere ... un po' di amarezza me l'ha lasciata ...



...forse perchè da un film ci si aspetta sempre che alla fine dei salmi vinca quell'onestà di fondo di cui tutti ci si riempie la bocca. Invece lo spaccato di una realtà purtroppo molto verosimile ai vissuti di chiunque (qui almeno) che emerge dal film spiazza perchè non lascia intravedere vie d'uscita, se non quella, per se stessi, di abbracciare una forma di idealismo che non paga magari al momento, ma che sulla lunga distanza (forse) esplicita il suo perchè.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

Uffa e dove sta lo spoiler?


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uffa e dove sta lo spoiler?


Io mica vi capisco. Se si decideva di spoilerare lo si faceva dall'inizio, invece si sta aspettando. O ne parliamo in chiaro o aspettiamo ulteriormente.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io mica vi capisco. Se si decideva di spoilerare lo si faceva dall'inizio, invece si sta aspettando. O ne parliamo in chiaro o aspettiamo ulteriormente.


Io sono per lo spoiler, ma sono l'unica.
Gli altri non vogliono sapere neanche come finisce Jesus.:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se spoilerare significa scrivere dando la possibilita' solo a chi lo desidera di aprire e leggere, si puo' fare ancbe adesso. Tra una settimana (chi l'ha deciso?) semmai se ne puo' parlare liberamente. Comunque per me non ha senso perdere l'onda e aspettare tanto.


Una settimana l'ho proposto io per non tirarla troppo a lungo 
Poi per me si può parlarne anche adesso 
Per spoilerare intendevo parlarne in chiaro.


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono per lo *spoiler, *ma sono l'unica.
> Gli altri non vogliono sapere neanche come finisce Jesus.:carneval:


ma non si può dire semplicemente " anticipazioni" ma siamo in Inghilterra? qualcuno qui scrisse sotto il suo profilo che mi frega di sapere l'inglese tanto io non ci andrò mai.
Spero non sia il mio caso


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma non si può dire semplicemente " anticipazioni" ma siamo in Inghilterra? qualcuno qui scrisse sotto il suo profilo che mi frega di sapere l'inglese tanto io non ci andrò mai.
> Spero non sia il mio caso


Qui sono stati aperti thread ops discussioni sull'argomento. Altrove direi anticipazioni.


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui sono stati aperti thread ops discussioni sull'argomento. Altrove direi anticipazioni.


buon giorno .....lo so ma con questi termini inglesi già sono poco pratico dell'italiano , però devo dire che all'estero non mi sono perso mai d'animo mi faccio capire specialmente a gesti , sono il classico romano caciarone , ironico e burlone.
hai letto il consiglio per il tuo acquisto?


----------



## disincantata (20 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma non si può dire semplicemente " anticipazioni" ma siamo in Inghilterra? qualcuno qui scrisse sotto il suo profilo che mi frega di sapere l'inglese tanto io non ci andrò mai.
> Spero non sia il mio caso



Quando noi eravamo giovani si chiamava 'andiamo al cinema' ahahahah discusso  pure io con la figlia qualche anno fa che mi prendeva in giro perche' non avevo mai sentito 'spoiler'!

Ha riso un bel po' per 'andiamo al cinema'.


----------



## Divì (20 Febbraio 2016)

Visto. Gran bel film! Adesso non vedo l'ora di parlarne


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

Ecco si parliamone !!!!
parliamo dei personaggi, della tematica e del fatto che il no saggio di Giallini al gioco ha  disinnescato la  bomba ad orologeria che sarebbe scoppiata in breve tempo ... Parliamone


----------



## Nicka (21 Febbraio 2016)

Me l'avete fatta a tocchetti!
Parlatene!
Sono 7 pagine che parlate del parlarne senza parlarne! Miiiiiiiiiiinchia!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Me l'avete fatta a tocchetti!
> Parlatene!
> Sono 7 pagine che parlate del parlarne senza parlarne! Miiiiiiiiiiinchia!!!!!!!


Ahagaha


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Me l'avete fatta a tocchetti!
> Parlatene!
> Sono 7 pagine che parlate del parlarne senza parlarne! Miiiiiiiiiiinchia!!!!!!!


Ma ci hai ragione con tutte le scarpe 


Nicka, immagina una sera a cena in cui la scatola nera di ognuno dei partecipanti (il telefono) viene aperta e resa visibile agli altri, amici e coniugi. Immagina che alcuni tra loro hanno relazioni inimmaginabili per il gruppo, niente di che, storie di corna ordinarie, e che lo stesso che si bomba la moglie dell'amico abbia anche un rapporto di sesso con una dell'ambiente del lavoro di cui la propria moglie, presente alla cena, non è affatto gelosa perchè tanto non rientra nei canoni che a lui piacciono. Personalmente mi sono ritrovata nell'ingenuità di questa ragazza, che manco si voleva sposare e che si ritrova ad essere bicornuta: mai avrebbe sospettato la tripla vita del marito perchè sia il sesso che l'amore tra loro sembravano filare come da previsioni. Scioccante? Per niente, ordinaria amministrazione della vita reale. 

Riporto solo questo passaggio dei tanti  per lasciare alle altre la possibilità di dire gli altri; magari aggiungo che ho trovato un po' retorico che il tutto si svolgesse in una serata di eclissi di luna e che alla fine il regista trovasse un escamotage per risolvere il film che comunque un po' di amaro in bocca lo lascia. Paradossalmente penso che ne sarei uscita peggio se non avessi vissuto il tradimento perchè mi sarei trovata in uno scenario doloroso, ma possibile; invece avendolo di già vissuto, mi è sembrato appunto di vedere solo una pellicola molto realistica.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma ci hai ragione con tutte le scarpe
> 
> 
> Nicka, immagina una sera a cena in cui la scatola nera di ognuno dei partecipanti (il telefono) viene aperta e resa visibile agli altri, amici e coniugi. Immagina che alcuni tra loro hanno relazioni inimmaginabili per il gruppo, niente di che, storie di corna ordinarie, e che lo stesso che si bomba la moglie dell'amico abbia anche un rapporto di sesso con una dell'ambiente del lavoro di cui la propria moglie, presente alla cena, non è affatto gelosa perchè tanto non rientra nei canoni che a lui piacciono. Personalmente mi sono ritrovata nell'ingenuità di questa ragazza, che manco si voleva sposare e che si ritrova ad essere bicornuta: mai avrebbe sospettato la tripla vita del marito perchè sia il sesso che l'amore tra loro sembravano filare come da previsioni. Scioccante? Per niente, ordinaria amministrazione della vita reale.
> ...


Io per come finisce il film se fossi stata tradita ne sarei uscita incazzata come un puma.
Che sia realista non ci sono dubbi


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Me l'avete fatta a tocchetti!
> Parlatene!
> Sono 7 pagine che parlate del parlarne senza parlarne! Miiiiiiiiiiinchia!!!!!!!


Maremma zucchina c'hai pure ragione !!!!! :rotfl: Peggio di un thriller


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io per come finisce il film se fossi stata tradita ne sarei uscita incazzata come un puma.
> Che sia realista non ci sono dubbi


Anche mio marito non capisce questo mio passaggio. Non so spiegarlo, è come vedere da fuori qualcosa di già macinato in tutte le sue forme, che non stupisce nè addolora: così è stato per me ed è nel film. Se invece non l'avessi vissuto mi avrebbe sconvolto anche solo come possibilità remota.

A me non è piaciuto che alla fine tutto sia rimasto "segreto" nelle vite di ognuno e che la realtà non sia venuta fuori illuminando le menti degli ignari; mio marito dice che è proprio quello uno dei sensi del film, che il massacro che sarebbe successo, a più livelli, tra i componenti del gruppo, sarebbe stato di una portata tale da far saltare tutto, ma proprio tutto tra loro. E non solo per storie di corna, ma per i modi di affrontare anche altre questioni come l'omosessualità o la non prestanza fisica (vedi il mentire all'amico per il calcetto). Comunque tutti avevano scheletri nell'armadio, di varie dimensioni, questo è significativo.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma ci hai ragione con tutte le scarpe
> 
> 
> Nicka, immagina una sera a cena in cui la scatola nera di ognuno dei partecipanti (il telefono) viene aperta e resa visibile agli altri, amici e coniugi. Immagina che alcuni tra loro hanno relazioni inimmaginabili per il gruppo, niente di che, storie di corna ordinarie, e che lo stesso che si bomba la moglie dell'amico abbia anche un rapporto di sesso con una dell'ambiente del lavoro di cui la propria moglie, presente alla cena, non è affatto gelosa perchè tanto non rientra nei canoni che a lui piacciono. Personalmente mi sono ritrovata nell'ingenuità di questa ragazza, che manco si voleva sposare e che si ritrova ad essere bicornuta: mai avrebbe sospettato la tripla vita del marito perchè sia il sesso che l'amore tra loro sembravano filare come da previsioni. Scioccante? Per niente, ordinaria amministrazione della vita reale.
> ...


Per me notevole il personaggio di Mastandrea, il più coerente tra tutti ( seppure traditore anche lui) 
perfida la smutniak che propone il gioco ben sapendo che lei non avrebbe rischiato nulla avendo l'amante allo stesso tavolo 
Equilibrato  Giallini sia nel rapporto con la figlia adolescente, sia nel dire no alla proposta del gioco perverso


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anche mio marito non capisce questo mio passaggio. Non so spiegarlo, è come vedere da fuori qualcosa di già macinato in tutte le sue forme, che non stupisce nè addolora: così è stato per me ed è nel film. Se invece non l'avessi vissuto mi avrebbe sconvolto anche solo come possibilità remota.
> 
> A me non è piaciuto che alla fine tutto sia rimasto "segreto" nelle vite di ognuno e che la realtà non sia venuta fuori illuminando le menti degli ignari; mio marito dice che è proprio quello uno dei sensi del film, che il massacro che sarebbe successo, a più livelli, tra i componenti del gruppo, sarebbe stato di una portata tale da far saltare tutto, ma proprio tutto tra loro. E non solo per storie di corna, ma per i modi di affrontare anche altre questioni come l'omosessualità o la non prestanza fisica (vedi il mentire all'amico per il calcetto). Comunque tutti avevano scheletri nell'armadio, di varie dimensioni, questo è significativo.


Da tradita anche io non ho avuto scossoni dal film semmai curiosità 
comprendo il ragionamento di tuo marito, a parte le coppie che sarebbero scoppiate, li c'era in ballo anche un rapporto di amicizia fortissimo e tematiche quali l'omosessualità non indifferenti


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da tradita anche io non ho avuto scossoni dal film semmai curiosità
> comprendo il ragionamento di tuo marito, a parte le coppie che sarebbero scoppiate, li c'era in ballo anche un rapporto di amicizia fortissimo e tematiche quali l'omosessualità non indifferenti


Da tradita non ti fa incazzare che l'abbiano fatti tutta franca?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da tradita non ti fa incazzare che l'abbiano fatti tutta franca?


No, l'emersione di un tradimento subito in quel modo lo trovo piuttosto squallido. 
peraltro i tradimenti del film ( a parte quello che implica la gravidanza dell'amante ) passano quasi in secondo piano rispetto all'incomunicabilità tra moglie e marito ( Giallini e smutniak ), il problema di alcolismo della moglie di Mastandrea,  il problema irrisolto dell'amico gay che ancora non è riuscito a confessarlo agli amici più cari di cui uno chiaramente omofobo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

Non l'ho visto perciò parlo in base a quello che avete scritto.
A me fa pensare a "il grande freddo" e al bisogno di coppia e relazioni per sfuggire alla solitudine. In questo contesto hanno lo stesso dis-valore tutti i rapporti, semplici simulacri senza nulla di vero, sia quelli ufficiali, sia clandestini.


----------



## Nicka (21 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma ci hai ragione con tutte le scarpe
> 
> 
> Nicka, immagina una sera a cena in cui la scatola nera di ognuno dei partecipanti (il telefono) viene aperta e resa visibile agli altri, amici e coniugi. Immagina che alcuni tra loro hanno relazioni inimmaginabili per il gruppo, niente di che, storie di corna ordinarie, e che lo stesso che si bomba la moglie dell'amico abbia anche un rapporto di sesso con una dell'ambiente del lavoro di cui la propria moglie, presente alla cena, non è affatto gelosa perchè tanto non rientra nei canoni che a lui piacciono. Personalmente mi sono ritrovata nell'ingenuità di questa ragazza, che manco si voleva sposare e che si ritrova ad essere bicornuta: mai avrebbe sospettato la tripla vita del marito perchè sia il sesso che l'amore tra loro sembravano filare come da previsioni. Scioccante? Per niente, ordinaria amministrazione della vita reale.
> ...


No no, io non la immagino perchè mi terrorizza una cena simile...:carneval:
Detto ciò, non l'ho visto e non so nemmeno se lo vedrò, boh...magari quando passa in tv!
Di storie di corna, bicorna, tricorna se ne sentono tutti i giorni, passi questo forum che è pure tematico, ma anche fuori di qui è una roba impressionante, come però dici tu è ordinaria amministrazione...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l'ho visto perciò parlo in base a quello che avete scritto.
> A me fa pensare a "il grande freddo" e al bisogno di coppia e relazioni per sfuggire alla solitudine. In questo contesto hanno lo stesso dis-valore tutti i rapporti, semplici simulacri senza nulla di vero, sia quelli ufficiali, sia clandestini.


Io a questa cosa della solitudine non ci penso mai. Poi succederà ma io credo che ci sono altri motivi più validi perché si resta.


----------



## banshee (21 Febbraio 2016)

A me ha fatto brutto assai la storia di Beppe, ovviamente per motivi personali...da situazione comica a drammatica.
Cosimo il personaggio antipatico, classico clichè del tassinaro romano, che cerca "la svolta" a tutti i costi, coatto, omofobo e ipocrita fino al midollo, iper geloso della moglie appena sposata ma lui con due amanti, di cui una (cosa peggiore) moglie di uno dei migliori amici.
Eva, il cinismo. Lei propone il gioco ben sapendo che non rischia nulla, con l'amante presente, e che stuzzica il marito continuamente "cosa hai da nascondere ?"
Giallini e Mastrandrea, molto molto bravi!


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per me notevole il personaggio di Mastandrea, il più coerente tra tutti ( seppure traditore anche lui)
> perfida la smutniak che propone il gioco ben sapendo che lei non avrebbe rischiato nulla avendo l'amante allo stesso tavolo
> Equilibrato  Giallini sia nel rapporto con la figlia adolescente, sia nel dire no alla proposta del gioco perverso



Giallini per me è la chiave del film. Secondo me lui aveva già intuito la relazione della moglie (non so se con chi) e da unico incolpevole, per quello che sappiamo, ma potrebbe anche essere che al di fuori della cerchia avesse qualche scheletro anche lui, è quello che blocca il gioco sul nascere. Chi voleva proteggere, o cosa? Alla fine con la storia degli orecchini regalati dall'amante a sua moglie, ha la certezza del tradimento, ma il suo modo di muoversi, facendo capire che ha capito ma non infierendo, mi ha fatto riflettere. Perchè lo fa? E' talmente equilibrato da tollerarlo aspettando che lei si ravveda oppure ha una convenienza nel non affrontare la moglie? Voi come l'avete vista?

Bella la relazione con la figlia, ma tendente ad escludere la moglie facendo corpo unico con lei. Non so però quanto sia sano un atteggiamento simile alla lunga. Il rapporto conflittuale madre-figlia viene appena sfiorata come tematica, ma il fatto che lei sia un'analista con amante-amico del marito e che sia proiettata verso interventi di chirurgia estetica, non la fanno uscire bene. Forse il personaggio più brutto e irrisolto del film.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Giallini e Mastrandrea, molto molto bravi!


Io ho trovato riuscita la recitazione di tutti gli attori, i due che citi ancor di più. Mastrandrea il personaggio più coerente, anche se compartecipe con gli altri dell'esclusione dal calcetto dell'amico imbranato.

Comunque quante coppie esistono che in occasioni simili si muovono come lui e la moglie? Lui che si chiude in bagno per vedere la fotina dell'amica discinta e lei che si toglie le mutande come da richiesta del galletto conosciuto su facebook? Per me tante, tantissime. Poi danno un bacio ai figli, magari fanno l'amore nel loro letto e il giorno dopo ognuno ricomincia i propri voli pindarici all'insaputa dell'altro e dei più. Squallido, certo, ma non di sicuro raro.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Giallini per me è la chiave del film. Secondo me lui aveva già intuito la relazione della moglie (non so se con chi) e da unico incolpevole, per quello che sappiamo, ma potrebbe anche essere che al di fuori della cerchia avesse qualche scheletro anche lui, è quello che blocca il gioco sul nascere. Chi voleva proteggere, o cosa? Alla fine con la storia degli orecchini regalati dall'amante a sua moglie, ha la certezza del tradimento, ma il suo modo di muoversi, facendo capire che ha capito ma non infierendo, mi ha fatto riflettere. Perchè lo fa? E' talmente equilibrato da tollerarlo aspettando che lei si ravveda oppure ha una convenienza nel non affrontare la moglie? Voi come l'avete vista?
> 
> Bella la relazione con la figlia, ma tendente ad escludere la moglie facendo corpo unico con lei. Non so però quanto sia sano un atteggiamento simile alla lunga. Il rapporto conflittuale madre-figlia viene appena sfiorata come tematica, ma il fatto che lei sia un'analista con amante-amico del marito e che sia proiettata verso interventi di chirurgia estetica, non la fanno uscire bene. Forse il personaggio più brutto e irrisolto del film.


Condivido il commento sul personaggio della smutniak che mi è parso anche molto fragile.
apparentemente sembra che Giallini dovesse nascondere solo il fatto che anche lui andava in analisi ma non aveva informato la moglie. 
Potrebbe essere che alla fine dovesse nascondere altro che è comunque rimasto celato o forse intuiva il tradimento della moglie e non voleva averne conferma, chissà. Il finale alla sliding doors mi è piaciuto molto


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io ho trovato riuscita la recitazione di tutti gli attori, i due che citi ancor di più. Mastrandrea il personaggio più coerente, anche se compartecipe con gli altri dell'esclusione dal calcetto dell'amico imbranato.
> 
> Comunque quante coppie esistono che in occasioni simili si muovono come lui e la moglie? Lui che si chiude in bagno per vedere la fotina dell'amica discinta e lei che si toglie le mutande come da richiesta del galletto conosciuto su facebook? Per me tante, tantissime. Poi danno un bacio ai figli, magari fanno l'amore nel loro letto e il giorno dopo ognuno ricomincia i propri voli pindarici all'insaputa dell'altro e dei più. Squallido, certo, ma non di sicuro raro.


infatti è straordinariamente realistico secondo me in tutti i suoi aspetti e situazioni


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io ho trovato riuscita la recitazione di tutti gli attori, i due che citi ancor di più. Mastrandrea il personaggio più coerente, anche se compartecipe con gli altri dell'esclusione dal calcetto dell'amico imbranato.
> 
> Comunque quante coppie esistono che in occasioni simili si muovono come lui e la moglie? Lui che si chiude in bagno per vedere la fotina dell'amica discinta e lei che si toglie le mutande come da richiesta del galletto conosciuto su facebook? Per me tante, tantissime. Poi danno un bacio ai figli, magari fanno l'amore nel loro letto e il giorno dopo ognuno ricomincia i propri voli pindarici all'insaputa dell'altro e dei più. Squallido, certo, ma non di sicuro raro.


Le cose vanno così?
Nella realtà dico, non nel film.
Si causano tanti danni per vivacizzare un po' la vita?


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le cose vanno così?
> Nella realtà dico, non nel film.
> Si causano tanti danni per vivacizzare un po' la vita?


Penso (a malincuore) di si. Che siano situazioni piuttosto frequenti, giochi di cui non si afferra il senso vero, che prendono la mano, in cui ci si perde forse anche a causa di scenari quotidiani non soddisfacenti.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le cose vanno così?
> Nella realtà dico, non nel film.
> Si causano tanti danni per vivacizzare un po' la vita?


Credo di si, ma certo non solo per vivacizzare la vita ( nel,senso di combattere la noia o il tran tra quotidiano )  credo che sia più per egoismo o per illusione


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> infatti è straordinariamente realistico secondo me in tutti i suoi aspetti e situazioni


'Realistico' non tanto.
Senza voler spoilerare, in una sola serata esce fuori di tutto. Troppo direi.
Bene la recitazione e bene la prima parte, poi boh...


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Realistico' non tanto.
> Senza voler spoilerare, in una sola serata esce fuori di tutto. Troppo direi.
> Bene la recitazione e bene la prima parte, poi boh...



Per me è realistico eccome. Il fatto che esca fuori tutto in una serata è una strategia da film, ma quelle vite, con quelle ombre che le rendono sconosciute le une alle altre, sono riscontrabili in quelle del vicino, della collega, di noi stessi. Per quello che ho visto e vedo io intorno a me.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Realistico' non tanto.
> Senza voler spoilerare, in una sola serata esce fuori di tutto. Troppo direi.
> Bene la recitazione e bene la prima parte, poi boh...


Io dico che se si proponesse  un esperimento del genere un bel po' di gente sarebbe restia ad accettare, parlo in generale.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io dico che se si proponesse  un esperimento del genere un bel po' di gente sarebbe restia ad accettare, parlo in generale.


Anche solo perché si raccolgono confidenze di altri.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche solo perché si raccolgono confidenze di altri.


Appunto.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Per me è realistico eccome. Il fatto che esca fuori tutto in una serata è una strategia da film, ma quelle vite, con quelle ombre che le rendono sconosciute le une alle altre, sono riscontrabili in quelle del vicino, della collega, di noi stessi. Per quello che ho visto e vedo io intorno a me.


Certo, ma si parlava del film.
Che ad un certo punto quasi tutti i protagonisti abbiano qualcosa da nascondere (qualcuno di più) rende -la trama del film - un pò forzata..


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo, ma si parlava del film.
> Che ad un certo punto quasi tutti i protagonisti abbiano qualcosa da nascondere (qualcuno di più) rende -la trama del film - un pò forzata..


In effetti l'omosessualità nascosta per una vita agli amici suona un po' come una forzatura, però ci sta perchè anche quella offre uno spunto di riflessione ulteriore su come possono mutare i rapporti se si è a conoscenza di qualcosa che in fondo in fondo sarebbe anche parecchio personale e non dovrebbe riguardare.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> In effetti l'omosessualità nascosta per una vita agli amici suona un po' come una forzatura, però ci sta perchè anche quella offre uno spunto di riflessione ulteriore su come possono mutare i rapporti se si è a conoscenza di qualcosa che in fondo in fondo sarebbe anche parecchio personale e non dovrebbe riguardare.


Da Panorama : "_*manciate troppo generose di situazioni al limite, sms di facile fraintendimento*, telefonate a grappoli".
_


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da Panorama : "_*manciate troppo generose di situazioni al limite, sms di facile fraintendimento*, telefonate a grappoli".
> _


Vabbè, ma è un film. E dura un'ora e mezza. Qualcosa dovevano pur metterci dentro


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma è un film. E dura un'ora e mezza. Qualcosa dovevano pur metterci dentro


Certo Mary !
E' che la prima parte m'era piaciuta parecchio, poi m'è scaduto un pò per via del numerro abnorme di situazioni fedifraghe...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2016)

Finalmente l'ho visto!
Vado?
Ormai non si può fare spoiler.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finalmente l'ho visto!
> Vado?
> Ormai non si può fare spoiler.


Vai


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2016)

Il film mi è piaciuto molto. Ottima sceneggiatura, recitazione e regia, montaggio perfetto, scenografia, costumi. Tutto appare come deve essere.
Non c'è un secondo di stanchezza.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2016)

La commedia precipita nel dramma e ci fa ben percepire quanto il tradimento sia una cosa di poco valore che distrugge cose di grande importanza.
Le reazioni sono equilibrate per rendere il dramma comprensibile a chi non l'ha vissuto.
Nella realtà è molto molto peggio. Ma la rappresentazione è giusto che sia moderata.
Il sollievo finale, quando ci viene fatto capire che è quello che avrebbe potuto accadere, ma non è accaduto diventa inquietante.
È inquietante perché ci si domanda perché si corra quel rischio per cose che contano poco.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La commedia precipita nel dramma e ci fa ben percepire quanto il tradimento sia una cosa di poco valore che distrugge cose di grande importanza.
> Le reazioni sono equilibrate per rendere il dramma comprensibile a chi non l'ha vissuto.
> Nella realtà è molto molto peggio. Ma la rappresentazione è giusto che sia moderata.
> Il sollievo finale, quando ci viene fatto capire che è quello che avrebbe potuto accadere, ma non è accaduto diventa inquietante.
> È inquietante perché ci si domanda perché si corra quel rischio per cose che contano poco.


Quale personaggio ti ha colpito di più ?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2016)

Il cellulare è solo un pretesto per parlare della difficoltà delle relazioni perché non si ha il coraggio di esprimere quello che si pensa, si vuole, si è.
Sembra che snaturarsi sia il prezzo da pagare per avere una relazione stabile.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quale personaggio ti ha colpito di più ?


Sono tutti ben delineati e coerenti.
La più perfida, la Smuntiak, è anche la più poveretta perché dovrebbe essere la più attrezzata, ma nonostante tutti i tentativi di razionalizzare, affronta tutto in modo immaturo. Bello all'opposto il personaggio del marito interpretato da Giallini.


----------



## ologramma (25 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La commedia precipita nel dramma e ci fa ben percepire quanto il tradimento sia una cosa di poco valore che distrugge cose di grande importanza.
> Le reazioni sono equilibrate per rendere il dramma comprensibile a chi non l'ha vissuto.
> Nella realtà è molto molto peggio. Ma la rappresentazione è giusto che sia moderata.
> Il sollievo finale, quando ci viene fatto capire che è quello che avrebbe potuto accadere, ma non è accaduto diventa inquietante.
> È inquietante perché ci si domanda perché si corra quel rischio per cose che contano poco.


pensa l'ho visto anche io ora in streaming era poco chiaro e si sentiva male , pensa la coincidenza , l'ho cercato solo perchè non mi andava di uscire .
La dinamica è forse adattata per il film e come dici nella realtà le cose che accadono sarebbero vissute come più tragiche  e ne abbiamo esempi qui, colpito quello che si vede nel finale tutto procede e tutto rientra nei canoni , il più paraculo sarebbe quello che manda i mp all'amante e il solo che seguita nel suo ruolo di traditore seriale


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> pensa l'ho visto anche io ora in streaming era poco chiaro e si sentiva male , pensa la coincidenza , l'ho cercato solo perchè non mi andava di uscire .
> La dinamica è forse adattata per il film e come dici nella realtà le cose che accadono sarebbero vissute come più tragiche  e ne abbiamo esempi qui, colpito quello che si vede nel finale tutto procede e tutto rientra nei canoni , il più paraculo sarebbe quello che manda i mp all'amante e il solo che seguita nel suo ruolo di traditore seriale


Ogni personaggio è ben delineato. Il seriale è frustrato nel lavoro e dal confronto con gli amici e trova la sua compensazione con la serialità. Patetica l'intellettuale Smuntiak che credeva al tassista seriale.


----------



## ologramma (25 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni personaggio è ben delineato. Il seriale è frustrato nel lavoro e dal confronto con gli amici e trova la sua compensazione con la serialità. Patetica l'intellettuale Smuntiak che credeva al tassista seriale.


ben detto e meglio di me, comunque il seriale ha una vaga rassomiglianza con un mio amico sempre traditore ora morto, che faceva pagare il conto alla compagna ma alle altre le riempiva di regali pensa che all'ultima gli ha fatto casa , cosa che aveva fatto all'altra ma alla vera moglie e figli niente,all'ultimo povero in canna.
Della smuntiak analisi perfetta  , quella che si era tolta le mutande per far contento con chi si relazionava virtualmente fa capire cosa può succedere chi si fa prendere in quelle relazioni virtuali , comunque bel film


----------



## MariLea (25 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni personaggio è ben delineato. Il seriale è frustrato nel lavoro e dal confronto con gli amici e trova la sua compensazione con la serialità. *Patetica l'intellettuale Smuntiak *che credeva al tassista seriale.


Patetica anche come mamma...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Patetica anche come mamma...


Proietta sulla figlia.

Per fortuna che fa l'analista!


----------



## MariLea (25 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Proietta sulla figlia.
> 
> Per fortuna che fa l'analista!



Il personaggio sembra messo lì apposta per diffidare degli analisti :sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Il personaggio sembra messo lì apposta per diffidare degli analisti :sonar:



Succede


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono tutti ben delineati e coerenti.
> La più perfida, la Smuntiak, è anche la più poveretta perché dovrebbe essere la più attrezzata, ma nonostante tutti i tentativi di razionalizzare, affronta tutto in modo immaturo. Bello all'opposto il personaggio del marito interpretato da Giallini.


Concordo personaggio veramente diabolico


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

A me è piaciuto molto mastrandea....mi ci rivedo...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me è piaciuto molto mastrandea....mi ci rivedo...:rotfl:


Ah si ? 
dopo Giallini è il personaggio più coerente


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah si ?
> dopo Giallini è il personaggio più coerente


Ma non fisicamente.Mi ci rivedo in alcune uscite...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non fisicamente.Mi ci rivedo in alcune uscite...:rotfl:


Non intendevo fisicamente


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non fisicamente.Mi ci rivedo in alcune uscite...:rotfl:


lo so io! e so stato frocio solo per due ore...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2016)

Tutti sono personaggi interessanti. Mastrandrea è uno che cerca di proteggere tutti e accumula frustrazioni che scarica con le battute.
E, come dimostra l'equivoco in seguito allo scambio dei cellulari, ha il gusto della sfida. 
Sono tutti incapaci di esprimere le loro grandi e piccole infelicità.


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non intendevo fisicamente


A me è molto simpa.é togo.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



MaiLea ha detto:


> lo so io! e so stato frocio solo per due ore...



Appunto...esatto.:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2016)

Più ci penso, più mi sembra un film che delinea il nostro tempo.
È l'evoluzione de Il grande freddo.
Dopo la chiusura nel privato, le relazioni affettive sono diventate l'Unica sicurezza e definizione dell'identità (forse insieme all'affermazione sessuale) e per non perderle si mente con tutti, prima di tutto con se stessi rappresentandosi con una maschera.
Un'evoluzione dei temi pirandelliani del perbenismo borghese.


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti sono personaggi interessanti. Mastrandrea è uno che cerca di proteggere tutti e accumula frustrazioni che scarica con le battute.
> E, come dimostra l'equivoco in seguito allo scambio dei cellulari, ha il gusto della sfida.
> Sono tutti incapaci di esprimere le loro grandi e piccole infelicità.


Direi che, più che il gusto della sfida, ha fatto la cazzata e se ne prende le conseguenze senza mettere in mezzo l'amico...


----------



## ologramma (26 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più ci penso, più mi sembra un film che delinea il nostro tempo.
> È l'evoluzione de Il grande freddo.
> Dopo la chiusura nel privato, le relazioni affettive sono diventate l'Unica sicurezza e definizione dell'identità (forse insieme all'affermazione sessuale) e per non perderle si mente con tutti, prima di tutto con se stessi rappresentandosi con una maschera.
> Un'evoluzione dei temi pirandelliani del perbenismo borghese.


:up:


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Direi che, più che il gusto della sfida, ha fatto la cazzata e se ne prende le conseguenze senza mettere in mezzo l'amico...


E ti pare poco?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Direi che, più che il gusto della sfida, ha fatto la cazzata e se ne prende le conseguenze senza mettere in mezzo l'amico...


Però lui si era assunto anche la responsabilità dell'incidente della moglie.


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ti pare poco?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Però lui si era assunto anche la responsabilità dell'incidente della moglie.


Mi pare molto, più del semplice gusto della sfida...


----------



## ologramma (26 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però lui si era assunto anche la responsabilità dell'incidente della moglie.


cosa che ha portato ad incomprensioni nel matrimonio , lei chatta  e lui cornifica , quindi vale sempre il detto parlatene che poi se si cade nella routine si cade come siamo caduti in molti


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Olo*



ologramma ha detto:


> cosa che ha portato ad incomprensioni nel matrimonio , lei chatta  e lui cornifica , quindi vale sempre il detto parlatene che poi se si cade nella routine si cade come siamo caduti in molti


Ma questo avatar?sempre un pò da sederino spregiudicato...:up:Tu non me la conti giusta...:rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più ci penso, più mi sembra un film che delinea il nostro tempo.
> È l'evoluzione de Il grande freddo.
> Dopo la chiusura nel privato, le relazioni affettive sono diventate l'Unica sicurezza e definizione dell'identità (forse insieme all'affermazione sessuale) e per non perderle si mente con tutti, prima di tutto con se stessi rappresentandosi con una maschera.
> Un'evoluzione dei temi pirandelliani del perbenismo borghese.


Penso delinei il nostro tempo solo l'uso del cellulare...
poi son cose sempre successe pure ai tempi di mio padre, mio nonno e indietro tutta... il perbenismo continua ad imporre la maschera...


----------



## Ross (26 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Penso delinei il nostro tempo solo l'uso del cellulare...
> poi son cose sempre successe pure ai tempi di mio padre, mio nonno e indietro tutta... il perbenismo continua ad imporre la maschera...


Quoto in pieno. È solo tutto più veloce di un tempo...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me è molto simpa.é togo.:rotfl:


Su Togo... Ti ci rivedo :roftl:


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma questo avatar?sempre un pò da sederino spregiudicato...:up:*Tu non me la conti giusta*...:rotfl:


mi sa che ce la racconta proprio  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (26 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma questo avatar?sempre un pò da sederino spregiudicato...:up:Tu non me la conti giusta...:rotfl:


l'altro me lo hai fatto cambiare tu che poi ha smosso un  casino
che poi non la racconti giusta è vero se no non sarei qui  siamo tutti chi bene o male in questa valle di lacrime


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Su Togo... Ti ci rivedo :roftl:


Lui è più normale...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Mailea*



MaiLea ha detto:


> mi sa che ce la racconta proprio  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nulla di male...ci mancherebbe...ma sento odore di chiappette baldanzose....:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Penso delinei il nostro tempo solo l'uso del cellulare...
> poi son cose sempre successe pure ai tempi di mio padre, mio nonno e indietro tutta... il perbenismo continua ad imporre la maschera...


Ma il perbenismo borghese riguardava il riconoscimento sociale, qui si tratta di riconoscimento affettivo. Per questo lo vedo attuale. Infatti si svolge in una grande città e abitano distanti. Non si preoccupano dei vicini o della reputazione sul lavoro, quella maschera la usano per conservare i riferimenti affettivi sia in famiglia sia con gli amici.


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> l'altro me lo hai fatto cambiare tu che poi ha smosso un  casino
> che poi non la racconti giusta è vero se no non sarei qui  siamo tutti chi bene o male in questa valle di lacrime


E dai...quell'orsacchiotto che mandava bacetti...veramente poco virile,poco maschio,poco testosterone,più un venticello che ti solletica le natiche....olo olo....cosa mi sfugge di te?sti avatar....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla di male...ci mancherebbe...ma sento odore di chiappette baldanzose....:rotfl:


Niente di male... ma preferisco chi non ci lega il maglione sopra...


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*E*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Niente di male... ma preferisco chi non ci lega il maglione sopra...


E si....un bel maglioncino rosa cappella di virgulto....Ologramma cosa ci devi dire?:rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il perbenismo borghese riguardava il riconoscimento sociale, qui si tratta di riconoscimento affettivo. Per questo lo vedo attuale. Infatti si svolge in una grande città e abitano distanti. Non si preoccupano dei vicini o della reputazione sul lavoro, quella maschera la usano per conservare i riferimenti affettivi sia in famiglia sia con gli amici.


Ma da dove si evince che non si preoccupino dei vicini o della reputazione sul lavoro?
 pure su questo forum è difficile dichiararsi traditori senza essere mazziati :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ma da dove si evince che non si preoccupino dei vicini o della reputazione sul lavoro?
> pure su questo forum è difficile dichiararsi traditori senza essere mazziati :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma non trovo che nel film il problema sia il tradimento. Il tradimento, in tutte le sue forme da quello con l'amico del marito a quello virtuale, è solo un mezzuccio per non prendere atto dei personali fallimenti.

Il tradimento è il dito, la luna è altro.


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non trovo che nel film il problema sia il tradimento. Il tradimento, in tutte le sue forme da quello con l'amico del marito a quello virtuale, è solo un mezzuccio per non prendere atto dei personali fallimenti.
> 
> Il tradimento è il dito, la luna è altro.


Certo che non è il tradimento il problema, 
pensando che il gay ci ha perso pure il lavoro quando si è saputo il suo orientamento...




la luna sta nel titolo


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui è più normale...:rotfl:


Meno Togo di te?


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*NO*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Meno Togo di te?


No,più normotipo di me.:up::up:


----------



## ologramma (26 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non trovo che nel film il problema sia il tradimento. Il tradimento, in tutte le sue forme da quello con l'amico del marito a quello virtuale, è solo un mezzuccio per non prendere atto dei personali fallimenti.
> 
> Il tradimento è il dito, la luna è altro.


il problema del film è stato detto all'inizio  ci sono cose che vogliamo tenere segrete e quindi da lì parte la scommessa di ascoltare le chiamate in arrivo in viva voce e vedere se ci si è detto la verità, da lì parte tutto il casino come cose non confessate ,tradimenti, incomprensioni e storie di altro tipo, in sostanza un po lo spaccato della nostra società in tre famiglie più uno  che sono amici, la luna fa da contorno mi sembra che ci sia in corso  l'eclissi e quindi una volta avvenuta  l'inquadratura  fa capire come se ci fosse la luna nuova e un nuovo inizio( sarà così?)


----------

